# Best headphones under 1k?



## Tarun (Sep 18, 2011)

hi guys i am looking for headphones under 1k(the cheaper the better) i look forward for in ears or most probably over ear headphones(haven't tried them yet but people say they are uncomfortable when used for a long stretch) i own a pair of skull candy JIB but i was not so happy with the sound quality of it they sounded similar to Samsung in-ear headphones which i got with my dads mobile(champ duos ) i m abit of ruff and tuff user for headphone and they are there in my pocket all times and most of the time the pin ending of the earphones gets screwed up as they are always in my pocket  can some one tell me some tips how do i avoid this to happen ??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 18, 2011)

Get Creative EP 630 or Sony MD35LR.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 18, 2011)

how about JVC mashmellows ?????????


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 18, 2011)

go through this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/140448-cheap-pair-headphones.html


----------



## Sarath (Sep 18, 2011)

earphones are pretty roughed up by everyone. I got a small pouch with my latest and 6th pair of IEMs. They seem to do a good job of protecting the earphones and fit well in jeans too (well almost). After losing a few earphones its not too bad to carry a pouch. My Brainwavz M1
*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQrx2OfZNeJARPPb-I5KHKZs7WS-p0dvW4BRUyzabPIbu14gbK6GA Image from google (not mine)

If you can then try getting the Sennheiser CX180 for 1400bucks. They are the best I have heard till now. I bought two of them, one for myself and another for a friend.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 18, 2011)

lolzzzz i got some EP630 for 400 bucks  that was a sweet deal i guess


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 18, 2011)

@Tarun 
where did u buy it from? Are they genuine?


----------



## baccilus (Sep 18, 2011)

EP-630 are all bass. If you want to enjoy music you could have got Soundmagic PL-21 for around 600-700. Meelectronics M2P will be great too. I personally have a PL-30 and they are great but a little too weak on bass. I recently gifted my sister an M2P and they sounded rich and amazing. And they had awesome build quality. Even the cable seemed to be made of some kind of cloth with a transparent plastic layer on it. they cost around 900-950 bucks or less.
BTW, what are your initial review of the EP-630?


----------



## Tarun (Sep 18, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @Tarun
> where did u buy it from? Are they genuine?



yup they are genuine buddy and with 6 months warranty (cant except better from a 400 bucks ear buds )
bought it from lamington road



baccilus said:


> EP-630 are all bass. If you want to enjoy music you could have got Soundmagic PL-21 for around 600-700. Meelectronics M2P will be great too. I personally have a PL-30 and they are great but a little too weak on bass. I recently gifted my sister an M2P and they sounded rich and amazing. And they had awesome build quality. Even the cable seemed to be made of some kind of cloth with a transparent plastic layer on it. they cost around 900-950 bucks or less.
> BTW, what are your initial review of the EP-630?



i agree the bass is abit imbalanced but after 8 hrs of pink noise burn-in they are perfect i think the sound much better i would rate it 3.75/5


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 18, 2011)

@Tarun
I live in mumbai too  Can u pls tell me the name of the shop? My friend was looking for earphones arnd 500 so maybe I'll give lammy a visit. 

I agree the soundmagic ones are better but for Rs400 ep-630 is gr8! 

I have 3 choices for my friend
JVC marshmallow
pl-11
ep 630

Depending on the price will decide.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 18, 2011)

@guru: You will be the happiest with PL-11. It has plenty of bass and still has better clarity than EP-630. And I sincerely believe that if you plan to use something for months and years you should not worry about 100-150 bucks. How would you feel if you hear your friends PL-11 and realize that they are far better than your EP 630 but you didn't get them because you wanted to save 100 bucks. Rather I would say go for the PL-21. They are recommended even over the costlier PL-30.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 20, 2011)

yep.. pl11 is awesome.. for its price..


----------



## tasamono (Sep 20, 2011)

Go for Soundmagic PL-21. brilliant bass, good sound quality. Order online from Lynx India.Its cheaper there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

how much is the cost of 
JVC marshmallows
sound magic PL11 & PL21???


----------



## tasamono (Sep 20, 2011)

JVC Marshmellow is around Rs 950.
PL-11 :- Rs 425.
PL-21 :- RS 500.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 20, 2011)

That marshmellow is the lynx price afaik.
Its available for 550 bucks at pristinenote 
JVC MARSHMALLOW [HA-FX34] - Rs.550.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2011)

things are overpriced at lynx


----------



## Sarath (Sep 20, 2011)

marshmellows shouldn't be more than 500 or around that. 950 is just too much.

Note: For those late to this thread, marshmellows are IEMs not confectioneries


----------



## Tarun (Sep 20, 2011)

yup 950 is over priced but unfortunately i didnt get JVC mashmellow lamination


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

^^is JVC priced under 500~550...will I get it in malls coz they charge @M.R.P which will be high

my budget is only 500


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 21, 2011)

But it from Pristinenote.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 22, 2011)

Pristinenote is  awesome.


----------



## tasamono (Sep 22, 2011)

JVC marshmallow HX 34 is priced @ 550. The one in Lynx is HX 35.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2011)

thanx for reply Guys..
how is sennheiser?
the guy from shop told me that sennheiser is best in sound he also suggested me to buy 
MX170...

also how is PL11 compared with PL21?


----------



## tasamono (Sep 26, 2011)

^Not sure about MX 170, reviews are not bad though.
I have both Pl-21 and PL-11(JVC marshmallows on the way ). 
If you are a bass head(Listen to a lot of trance with heavy bass lines) then go for PL-21 , absolutely no match. 
However i sometimes find PL-11 to be more balanced with refined mids. If you listen to a lot of rock , alternative, punk , grunge etc go for PL-11. 
Can tell you more about marshmallows once i get them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2011)

^^Actually I listen POP & R&B genre more & punk sometimes
what I m looking in sound is Crystal Clear with clear vocal & guitar strings sound with Bass thumping


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 26, 2011)

don't know about Pl21 but in pl11 u will find that thumping bass i vote for pl11


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 26, 2011)

Where to get PL 21 online?
Its out of stock in lynx and couldnt find good prices in others.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2011)

^^smcintl


----------



## tasamono (Sep 28, 2011)

Go for JVC marshmallows hax34, Nice deep bass, good treble. I got those yesterday and its getting better and better with more n more burn time.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably Philips SHP2700 at <1000 at Flipkart if you are looking for headphones


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys...I have asked for the prices of PL11 ~550 & PL21 ~750 
only rs200 more..so should I go for PL21???


----------



## somulesnar (Sep 29, 2011)

@tarun

budyy i have 2 best choices for u
1-sound magic pl11
2-jvc marshmallows

Both of these are priced at 550 bucks at pristinenote.com, u can order it frm der....


----------



## tasamono (Sep 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys...I have asked for the prices of PL11 ~550 & PL21 ~750
> only rs200 more..so should I go for PL21???



Hey where are you checking the Prices? Its arnd 480@ Lynx India.
And yes go for PL-21, its great!


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2011)

Lynx india quotes prices without vat and other taxes unlike smcinternational.

pl-11 is priced similarly as jvc marsmallows i.e 550 bucks at pristinenote.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^i have already got a EP 630 ^^^^^^^^^^ JVC mashmellows where not available at lamington rd and about  u never mentioned them before my buy but the next one are surely PL-21 or PL-11


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys...I have asked for the prices of PL11 ~550 & PL21 ~750
> only rs200 more..so should I go for PL21???



No,go for pl11 its sounds good not sure about quality of pl21 but i like signature of pl11.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

If you could extend your budget to 1200 then you can get shenniser hd201. Very nice headphones.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you could extend your budget to 1200 then you can get shenniser hd201. Very nice headphones.



Phlips SHP-2700 > Sennheiser HD 201.


----------



## ratul (Sep 15, 2012)

ok, it's almost a year now since last reply and the reason of bumping this thread is that finally my PL21 completed it's 1st b'day , and with that the warranty comes to an end, so now they just hang on my mercy, going kaput at any time, so i would need new ones now..
Scene have changed now, and pl21 now cost more than double the price i bought them.. (Flipkart:Rs.1200, Snapdeal:Rs.1200, Homeshop18:Rs.810)..
*Here* you can have prices at different sites:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zYppg.jpg


Tekfusion, their closest competitor, now cost whopping Rs.1600 (white, black are Rs.1455) on flipkart, and reviews started coming out of poor build, and pathetic after sales service (they are charging Rs.500 from customer as courier charges in warranty.. * See what this guy wrote*)..
So now what earphones will you all suggest in same price range (max. 1.5k), seeing that earphones price have skyrocketed from past year, unlike other electronic items..


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 16, 2012)

^I can recommend Tekfusion's Twinwoofers, they are good for the price. But you need to burn them for atleast 50 hours before you can even hear their true potential. For headphones nothing beats Philips SHP-2700.


----------

